# Hard Chromed USPc



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just got it back - the slide. Not the best pics so far, but good enough to see.

I had it done by Tripp Research. He's done a few guns of mine - he did ruin a 1911. But, all the non stop praise, and my urge to hard chrome this slide made me take another chance.. Probably stupid after that 1 messed up gun.

But this one came out great


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

That looks great. I love the two-tone USP.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nobody's going to confuse you with Jack Bauer now. :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Funny 

I don't like all black guns


----------



## hjl47 (Jan 16, 2008)

how much for the hard chrome?


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

From the pic it looks alot like my SS USPc. I wanted an all black gun but they didn't have one, I love the look of my SS but little to flashy for a CCW.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hjl47 said:


> how much for the hard chrome?


It was like $120 with return shipping, if I remember correctly. I am in TX, so I also had to pay tax.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Post a link for him. He might get 20 new guns!

Does he recommend anyone in FL???

Jeff


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Post a link for him. He might get 20 new guns!
> 
> Does he recommend anyone in FL???
> 
> Jeff


Post a link for Tripp?

Just google "Tripp research" and you'll see the site :smt023


----------

